# Please Reset Your TechPowerUp Forums Password



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

Earlier today (22/11), TechPowerUp servers were hacked. The attacker gained access to the forums user database, the one which stores user information. Details such as usernames, hashed and salted passwords fell into the wrong hands. Thanks to GPGPU, the passwords are as good as compromised. We have undertaken a security review, and are mandating a password change for all users. Your old password will not work, click on "forgot password" link and follow the instructions to reset it. If you use the same password (as your old TPU password) elsewhere (other sites), change it to something completely different. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and promise to improve our security infrastructure.

If you no longer have access to the email account you used to register, please email w1zzard@techpowerup.com and mention your username, old e-mail, new e-mail and IP address you typically use to post on the forums.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, done.


----------



## Lipton (Nov 22, 2012)

Twitter is quite nice in these situations to get the word out quickly. Reset.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

It's already tweeted when the post was made.


----------



## Lipton (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, that was my point as it's where I got the news. ^^


----------



## mtosev (Nov 22, 2012)

forum not up to date and someone found a security hole and hacked the forum?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 22, 2012)

Lipton said:


> Twitter is quite nice in these situations to get the word out quickly. Reset.



Well only for people using it  so it is quite nice to have a news here also


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah, so this is why I couldn't log in earlier, had me worried.  After submitting the Forgot Pass email, it did take a few minutes before receiving it, which also had me worried.  Hopefully we are safe now 

But why would anyone want to hack TPU?  This is the bomb diggity.  I just don't get it. :shadedshu


----------



## darkangel0504 (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## patrico (Nov 22, 2012)

cheers for the heads up, password changed


----------



## Eternalchaos (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> But why would anyone want to hack TPU?  This is the bomb diggity.  I just don't get it. :shadedshu



We need to find who ever did it and cut off there hands


----------



## sc (Nov 22, 2012)

I am MAD... FURIOUS...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine is hacked. So is my registration email apparently because pw reset aren't working. Can you send me a temp password for lazzer408?


----------



## Irony (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Ah, so this is why I couldn't log in earlier, had me worried.  After submitting the Forgot Pass email, it did take a few minutes before receiving it, which also had me worried.  Hopefully we are safe now
> 
> But why would anyone want to hack TPU?  This is the bomb diggity.  I just don't get it. :shadedshu



Same for me



Eternalchaos said:


> We need to find who ever did it and cut off there hands



Agreed! It should be capital punishment for this offense 


Also, should we change it to something different than it was before?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2012)

changed, hope my recent policy of making different passwords for different services is paying off


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2012)

Had me worried there for a moment. My password has been changed. Have a safe & happy Thanksgiving to those in the States!!!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

Irony said:


> Also, should we change it to something different than it was before?



That would be a good idea.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 22, 2012)

Password changed. For a second there I was having problems trying to get the "reset password" link to work. Kept giving me error 403.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 22, 2012)

Done, but now i''m very curious about who hacked TPU


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2012)

TPU did the best it could in this situation if you ask me.
No mass-spamming to prevent a login/reset rush or dubious emails, just disable the old passwords.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2012)

Good thing GN posted the news aswell, as I'm recently not very active here. But no one shall dare to steal my identity.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I just got a pop up here at TPU telling me I needed to enter my username/password and like an idiot I did.  It continued asking me for it, so I didn't enter it again.  Anyone get that?  I don't think this hack is done.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just got a pop up here at TPU telling me I needed to enter my username/password and like an idiot I did. It continued asking me for it, so I didn't enter it again. Anyone get that? I don't think this hack is done



i got the same thing and closed Chrome


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got the same thing and closed Chrome



I didn't at first, but then did.  I tried Internet Explorer, and I couldn't even load TPU without the box popping up


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 22, 2012)

btarunr said:


> The attacker gained access to the forums user database, the one which stores user information.



F**king Asshole....


----------



## DaveK (Nov 22, 2012)

Strange to see TPU as a target for hacking.


----------



## mtosev (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just got a pop up here at TPU telling me I needed to enter my username/password and like an idiot I did.  It continued asking me for it, so I didn't enter it again.  Anyone get that?  I don't think this hack is done.


and i didn't type it in


----------



## Shihab (Nov 22, 2012)

And they keep asking me why I hate hackers.. (the offensive ones).

Now, I wonder what was my old password.. I had the site set to auto-login, so I haven't got a clue >_>


----------



## Drone (Nov 22, 2012)

shit happens ...


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm guessing the hackers thought W1zzard had hid the location to his stash of hookers and blow on the forums.
Then proceeded to inject code for banners in order for it to look like a common attack.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 22, 2012)

After some stumbling and that login dialog box popping up, I'm back in with a reset.  Bastards.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

I went through the password reset procedure and by the time I clicked on the link to reset the password, I was greeted with a password prompt for "Forum Admin Area" even on the main domain. Waited a few minutes and the prompt disappeared.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just got a pop up here at TPU telling me I needed to enter my username/password and like an idiot I did.  It continued asking me for it, so I didn't enter it again.  Anyone get that?  I don't think this hack is done.



Yep, I did the same. Anyway I just changed the password so I hope everything's well.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2012)

wanted to get new password back and checked my email and someone was trying to get in multiple times and could not which caused it to go into lockdown mode, took a while to get in it.

annoyin dumbass hackers


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

Silly hackers now w1z is going to hunt them down and beat them to death with their own pc.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Silly hackers now w1z is going to hunt them down and beat them to death with their own pc.



Stuff some vid cards down their necks!

Just in case I also changed my email password.


----------



## Zackotsu (Nov 22, 2012)

this sucks..but thanks for the heads up..


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 22, 2012)

I am sure is it SETI team, cause we were in advance, wanted us to focus on hack instead of Crunching 

(Joking if SETI team is looking  )


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder why anybody would want to hack TPU?


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

Hackers are the sex offenders of the computer world and need to be KILLED!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

This really sucks that our community was hacked
Thanks to those in power for the quick action and for disabeling passwords
Now I am trying to remember if the password I used here is being used for anything else......


----------



## dzero (Nov 22, 2012)

This is terrible.  I admittedly don't frequent the site as much as I would like but I still took the time to change my password.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> I wonder why anybody would want to hack TPU?



sometimes to get access to some origin and steam accounts retards hack sites like TPU because some of us have the same steam names as our account names and sometimes they get lucky because some people will have the same passwords as the forum also meaning they get to steal your steam account and they resell these accounts on sites on cracking sites like crackers and goldenjoint, if you bag about 100 accounts sell them before the owner takes them back you can make a ton of money, they also try to get the emails and change the passes on them and then sell those also.

they're just dirty idiots and need to vanish.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

The hacker's motive was basically to get into vBulletin admincp, and plant Google Adsense ad-frames that earn him money. While those ads lasted, he may have made a few coins.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2012)

Wizzard must have made some enemies in college.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2012)

so did you find that in there bta


----------



## mtosev (Nov 22, 2012)

btarunr said:


> The hacker's motive was basically to get into vBulletin admincp, and plant Google Adsense ad-frames that earn him money. While those ads lasted, he may have made a few coins.


smart hacker


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

We're implementing bank-grade security as we speak.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 22, 2012)

I was just thinking I should change my passwords, now I have a reason too.
Kudos for being pro active about the situation.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, Sony and NVIDIA taught us how not to speak to our readers about the situation.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Did they just get to the user/password data or did they get access to the PM system too???

Those hackers should be getting what Zed and Maynard got from Ving Rhames in Pulp Fiction.... an opportunity to spend some time with "a couple of pipe hittin' brothers with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch" :shadedshu


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Password all taken care of. Good job Admin's for quickly getting on top of this.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Did they just get to the user/password data or did they get access to the PM system too???



They only got the user table. So username, password, email address.

PMs were not accessed


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

You know what seems especially odd about this hack to me? It happened just as you launched a new website. I'm sure it's got something to do with it. What, I don't know.


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

Man I hate hackers they are as low as you can get. Pedophiles of the internet!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> They only got the user table. So username, password, email address.
> 
> PMs were not accessed



Good thing I changed my email password right away too!



qubit said:


> You know what seems especially odd about this hack to me? It happened just as you launched a new website. I'm sure it's got something to do with it. What, I don't know.



Lots of people are online shopping since it's a holiday, maybe that


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Yeah, Sony and NVIDIA taught us how not to speak to our readers about the situation.



You could have had a massive cover up for a week and then let one of the mods "leak" the info. Just think of the additional site traffic, flaming and potential massive increase in infractions !! 

Any site can get hacked including banks and military networks if the hacker is persistent enough. That's why I tend to not get too critical of the big boys when something like this happens ... unless they are not encrypting and/or salting critical user info.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the quick deleting of my dumb thread Kreij!
Thanks btarunr for the infomation.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> You know what seems especially odd about this hack to me? It happened just as you launched a new website. I'm sure it's got something to do with it. What, I don't know.



A conspiracy to strip TPU of vBulletin and implement Disqus all over? Maybe you're onto something.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

btarunr said:


> A conspiracy to strip TPU of vBulletin and implement Disqus all over? Maybe you're onto something.



You might be taking the mickey, but the coincidence _is_ a little odd, don't you think? It's not unreasonable to question it.

EDIT: motive? Just to make tpu look bad, because these hackers are mean f*ckers and like to spoil people's fun. Either that, or there's something deeper that we don't know about.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks for the quick deleting of my dumb thread Kreij!
> Thanks btarunr for the infomation.



I didn't delete it as I don't have mod access to that section, I just posted a link to this thread.
Don't worry, though, when something happens on the site and people freak out, they tend to comment before reading other threads. Happens all the time.

You should have seen comments and feedback after W1zz posted the fake takedown notice. rofl


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't want the Disqus...


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> They only got the user table. So username, password, email address.
> 
> PMs were not accessed



So even emails? F**K! I bet they spam the sh*t out of us. So no way to tell us just who did this? Is there any way to bring criminal charges against them for this?

I feel violated raped almost!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah i had to reset me pass as i wouldn't let me log in. Don't know if it was changed by some1 or it was just reset. Shitty hackers.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> You might be taking the mickey, but the coincidence _is_ a little odd, don't you think? It's not unreasonable to question it.
> 
> EDIT: motive? Just to make tpu look bad, because these hackers are mean f*ckers and like to spoil people's fun. Either that, or there's something deeper that we don't know about.



i know the attack vector and it was not npu .. /conspiracy


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i know the attack vector and it was not npu .. /conspiracy



Just some ****** (insert your own expletive) out to spoil our fun then. Hate people like that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

W1zzard, thank you for being awesome and getting this for me so fast!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

trickson said:


> So even emails? F**K! I bet they spam the sh*t out of us.



If you shop online, half the companies you use probably sell their e-mail lists at some point, or at least give them to 3rd party "partners" (who never had an agreement with you not to sell them).
I doubt you will see a huge increase in spam.

Your username is public knowledge (as it's in every post you make) and your password has now been reset, so I wouldn't sweat it too much unless you use the same password all over the internet (which has always been a bad idea).


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you shop online, half the companies you use probably sell their e-mail lists at some point, or at least give them to 3rd party "partners" (who never had an agreement with you not to sell them).
> I doubt you will see a huge increase in spam.
> 
> Your username is public knowledge (as it's in every post you make) and your password has now been reset, so I wouldn't sweat it too much unless you use the same password all over the internet (which has always been a bad idea).



No I have a different password for every thing I do. I have so many I have a list of them all and cross them off when they get changed. Thank you for this. It has made me feel much more at ease.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

It was Alec§taar.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2012)

Somehow I feel completely safe even if some of my data got stolen. Perhaps I have too much trust in Wiz's abilities (not necessarily a bad thing)


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2012)

that guy did have alot of boiled up hatred for newtekie and most other users like solaris(mainly newtekie) and all the admins and mod but he was banned long long ago

couldn't see it being him . . . . . . . . . u jokin


----------



## D007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ahh I was wondering what happened. That would explain it XD. 
It's pathetic people have nothing better to do than be scumbags..

PS: I sure hope no one is using their old password again.. That would be a bad idea. 
Make it something new.


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

Is this also affecting the TPU GN forum? I mean should I change my password there as well? And will implement the same security over there as well?


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2012)

trickson said:


> Is this also affecting the TPU GN forum? I mean should I change my password there as well? And will implement the same security over there as well?



No.


----------



## trickson (Nov 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> No.



Thank You.


----------



## rainbow dash (Nov 22, 2012)

changed..


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 22, 2012)

Can someone fix my account. I can't do a pw recovery. I'm not getting the email.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got the same thing and closed Chrome



I use Chrome, but got no such pop up. I just browsed the forum as a guest, found this thread and manually reset my password.

Hackers of Thanksgiving?? makes me sick, bastards.:shadedshu


edit: Hope I dont start getting spam in my emails..


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 22, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I use Chrome, but got no such pop up. I just browsed the forum as a guest, found this thread and manually reset my password.
> 
> Hackers of Thanksgiving?? makes me sick, bastards.:shadedshu
> 
> ...



People who use gluttonous consumption to celebrate the slaughter of humans makes me sick.

TPU hackers are a close second. 

Hey erocker, when you get a chance can you verify the email address for lazzer408? Hurry up or I'm going to drive up there and throw turkey legs at you.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

Lazzer2012 said:


> Hey erocker, when you get a chance can you verify the email address for lazzer408? Hurry up or I'm going to drive up there and throw turkey legs at you.



Until this is fixed, you're effectively "banned", aren't you. How frustrating, you poor sap, lol.


----------



## Lionheart 2nd (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm also having issues, I reset my PW & everything then I check my email it says my Username is Nightwolf83 when its suppose to be *Lionheart* No idea what that is about but I do get sent a new password & try it out then change it to my liking, only works with when I use Nightwolf83 username but then I get this 









Created a new account just to post


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

Lazzer2012 said:


> People who use gluttonous consumption to celebrate the slaughter of humans makes me sick.



Woah relax mate, I honestly only like thanksgiving to see my brothers and extended family.

okay sorry, back to the topic!


----------



## segalaw19800 (Nov 22, 2012)

fix and done Thank for the head up TPU


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

I had some trouble resetting my password, because it didn't like the answers to the ridiculously easy challenge questions.

First one was what is the colour of snow? I answered white and it didn't like it. I then refreshed it and got asked what's the first letter of techpowerup. I answered t, but it didn't like it, nor T either. Third time it worked - and I can't remember what that question was, lol.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> I had some trouble resetting my password, because it didn't like the answers to the ridiculously easy challenge questions.
> 
> First one was what is the colour of snow? I answered white and it didn't like it. I then refreshed it and got asked what's the first letter of techpowerup. I answered t, but it didn't like it, nor T either. Third time it worked - and I can't remember what that question was, lol.



I got the question "what's the last letter of techpowerup", I answered p and it worked fine. Hmmmmmmm weird.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine was "What is the color of milk"...
I took a wild guess and got it right


----------



## segalaw19800 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lazzer2012 said:


> People who use gluttonous consumption to celebrate the slaughter of humans makes me sick.
> 
> TPU hackers are a close second.
> 
> Hey erocker, when you get a chance can you verify the email address for lazzer408? Hurry up or I'm going to drive up there and throw turkey legs at you.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> I had some trouble resetting my password, because it didn't like the answers to the ridiculously easy challenge questions.
> 
> First one was what is the colour of snow? I answered white and it didn't like it. I then refreshed it and got asked what's the first letter of techpowerup. I answered t, but it didn't like it, nor T either. Third time it worked - and I can't remember what that question was, lol.



Wow ... those are tough, Q.
Luckily it just asked me for the HLSL code for real time, multiple light source shadows on semi-transparent objects, which is a no-brainer.


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 22, 2012)

I stupidly forgot or was too lazy to change my email info on the forums here so it was a little longer for me to fix but thanks to how quickly W1zzard answered my email to correct the matter, I'm back! 

Thanks again W1zzard for the amazingly quick response!!


----------



## Novulux (Nov 22, 2012)

The only other account that may have had the same password is my Origin account. Honestly not worth the effort to change...


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Wow ... those are tough, Q.
> Luckily it just asked me for the HLSL code for real time, multiple light source shadows on semi-transparent objects, which is a no-brainer.



 
i got asked what is the best search engine and it was okay with "google", 
anyway i see that it was serious for some people like Lazzer and Lionheart as they can't access their account, is the email pw ok or should we change that too?


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 22, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> F**king Asshole....



That

Plus a big dummy,


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 22, 2012)

Would like some more detail on how the hack was carried out. Was it via a vBulletin vulnerability, if not, what?


----------



## human_error (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the hack, at least you found out and let us know quickly 

Good to hear the passwords were hashed and salted - even if they do bother to brute force it with GPGPU it will take longer than if you'd stored 'em in a good old fashioned plain text file *glares at sony*.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

Heh,  tried to logon earlier and couldn't...  didn't bother reading anything so I freaked a bit,  created a whole new account using my folding nick CamelJock,  logged on and then saw the info..  I must learn to read!
Edit:  Wizz and co,   rule!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 22, 2012)

Lionheart 2nd said:


> I'm also having issues, I reset my PW & everything then I check my email it says my Username is Nightwolf83 when its suppose to be *Lionheart* No idea what that is about but I do get sent a new password & try it out then change it to my liking, only works with when I use Nightwolf83 username but then I get this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121122/WTF979.jpg
> 
> ...



I'd PM W1zzard dude.  Your account sounds 'compromised'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2012)

btarunr said:


> The hacker's motive was basically to get into vBulletin admincp, and plant Google Adsense ad-frames that earn him money. While those ads lasted, he may have made a few coins.



Nice catch boss!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

Screw the hackers ... this is TPU ... we don't give in, we don't give up and we never surrender.
This is for W1zz, the entire staff and all the active members who make TPU the best place to be on the internet.

Crank it up and let's rock ....

[yt]ZyVXFpD4k_s&feature=related[/yt]



Okay, back to helping you all after that short, inspiring intermission.


----------



## Morgoth-2 (Nov 22, 2012)

can anny moderator plz change the password on my orginal account morgoth?
stupid recovery system doest worK!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

Morgoth-2 said:


> can anny moderator plz change the password on my orginal account morgoth?
> stupid recovery system doest worK!



Worked for me...


----------



## Morgoth-2 (Nov 22, 2012)

im not getting anny emails


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

PM W1zz or maybe a supermod, Morg. Not sure who can all do that, but regular mods cannot.


----------



## Morgoth-2 (Nov 22, 2012)

i did he told me to sheck my spam filters i have no idea where they are..


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 22, 2012)

PW reset, thank you for the heads up on this.
Now to ask a few questions...

1) Wizz, I know what Hashed and Salted means, but maybe you could enlighten us a bit more?
What methods were used? A properly salted and hashed password table will be pretty much useless to hackers correct?

2) You mention "upgrading" to banking grade security. What grade was the security that got hacked then? Grade school basic programming?

3) Why is it that sites always wait till they are hacked then say ZOMG we better upgrade. Would it be best to wait till after I jump from an airplane to make sure I have a proper parachute?

Not trying to flame mind you, but this is quite a pisser...


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 22, 2012)

all done and dusted, thanks.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 23, 2012)

Password reset, i'm kind of glad i only use a very weak, memorable, generic password for non-sensitive web sites. I try to use stronger individual passwords to any sites that can cause me damage if hacked, just in case any of the non-essential ones do.


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahhhh, that's why I couldn't log in...

Thanks for the heads up. Going to change it to a different password now instead of back to my old one 

Still trying to work out why anyone would want to hack TPU (apart from access to user emails/passwords, personal details etc)  What has TPU ever done


----------



## bmaverick (Nov 23, 2012)

Updated, and went to 8-characters with alphanumeric and capitals.


----------



## ColdRush (Nov 23, 2012)

This means they have our registration emails as well?  Sigh...


----------



## speedpc (Nov 23, 2012)

ColdRush said:


> This means they have our registration emails as well?  Sigh...



Thanks for the heads up !!!   But as stated b4 should we be concerned about out changing our email address ??  Thx keep use in the loop wizzard


----------



## Irony (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe have email addresses but not passwords; as long as you used a different password for TPU than your email account. I didn't use this password for anything else incredibly important.


----------



## NutZInTheHead (Nov 23, 2012)

da*n it. first it was Nvidia forums forced me to change password and now this.

I'm already having trouble remembering the 15 or so passwords for different sites.


----------



## Irony (Nov 23, 2012)

NutZInTheHead said:


> I'm already having trouble remembering the 15 or so passwords for different sites.



Pencil and a big chief tablet.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 23, 2012)

Irony said:


> Pencil and a big chief tablet.



I find Keepass works great, You just need to remember 1 strong password and backup the database file in a couple of places.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 23, 2012)

Well shit! Now I have to change the password for all the sites I go too... Errr wait I only go to TechPowerup!... hehehe  Good catch guys!


----------



## Goodman (Nov 23, 2012)

TPU password change done!

I also change my email password it didn't work anymore but i think it was more i who forgot the password then anything else? 
I think last time i log on to this email was like a year ago lol! (rarely go see my emails specially this one)


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, back to helping you all after that short, inspiring intermission.


Heheh,  enjoyed the clip,  Queen is classic!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2012)

*thanks for rapid recovery of TPU*





after read this
its kinda nice to have TPU back and for all the person in TPU that bring this forum back to normal again


----------



## sic_doni (Nov 23, 2012)

oooh...
that's why I can't access TPU forum this morning...

I've reset my password


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 23, 2012)

Omg nooooooooooooooo


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Ah, so this is why I couldn't log in earlier, had me worried.  After submitting the Forgot Pass email, it did take a few minutes before receiving it, which also had me worried.  Hopefully we are safe now
> 
> But why would anyone want to hack TPU?  This is the bomb diggity.  I just don't get it. :shadedshu



someone hacked a place i modded at and plastered spam all over ,

so i posted a message back where they said they were from and told them that we were going to sue them for malicious damage ,

i wish i could get hold of their pc 

and in answer to why ,well because they are idiots:shadedshu

wizz take the hacker to court  and take e'm to the cleaners  that'd teach e'm


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 23, 2012)

Morgoth-2 said:


> i did he told me to sheck my spam filters i have no idea where they are..



if you use msn ,sometimes it can see techPowerUp.com as spam ,(just look in your junk folder) 

assuming you have a message from w1zz ,put a tick in the check-box next to the techPowerUp message ,and press the  Not junk link above that mail

and that should stop any future messages from here being seen as spam


----------



## Morgoth-2 (Nov 24, 2012)

i mis my account... there are no tpu mails in my junk mail, only mails i got from tpu is the ones from wizzard not the password recovery
what is the email adres used by password recovery?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2012)

yay found the spam filters


----------



## Kreij (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome back, Morg. lol


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2012)

look like i blocked tpu emails back in 2007
did you missed me ?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 24, 2012)

Morgoth-2 said:


> i mis my account... there are no tpu mails in my junk mail, only mails i got from tpu is the ones from wizzard not the password recovery
> what is the email adres used by password recovery?



ok follow the first post
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175947

i gather you've made a new account ? 

*Please read the forum rules* 
as i'm sure they don't allow you to make multiple accounts (although this is kindof an exceptional circumstance) 

what was your original log in name? 

if you still have it type it into the User Name block at the top ,and then your old password 

and it should take you to here forgot your old password 

add your email that you first signed up with ,then answer the simple question and wait for the reply

if you have accidentally blocked Email messages from techpowerup.com ,you will have to go into your message settings and unblock it from your autoblock

*quick how to*

go to junk 

at the bottom of the list of junk emails you should see"Looking for an email? If you don't find it here, check your blocked senders list."

click on the blue link and root through to see if it is .if it isn't i really don't know


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

Check a couple of posts later: morgoth got his account back.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 24, 2012)

qubit said:


> Check a couple of posts later: morgoth got his account back.



 ok it's 1 am and i'm knackered so i didn't see that


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 24, 2012)

I can confirm that it doesn't block you from using your old password...


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 24, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> look like i blocked tpu emails back in 2007
> did you missed me ?



TPU emailed forum users about this ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2012)

Auto-generated e-mails I suppose, related to password reset requests or in Morgoth's case perhaps e-mails he got after e-mailing an admin.


----------



## KissSh0t (Nov 24, 2012)

Why would someone want to hack into this website?


----------



## laszlo (Nov 24, 2012)

1st of all thanks wizz for help solving the pass reset...shit i joined in 2005 and none of my mail addresses were recognized;make me think maybe i didn't registered like normal people maybe i hack it ...whahahaah

no spam yet on mailboxes


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 24, 2012)

I've had one spam email since the hack on TPU. Not bad if you ask me, and it could just be a coincidence too.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> Why would someone want to hack into this website?



yeah some cant stand to hack just to show that he can
and TPU is pretty famous so he could spread that i got TPU


----------



## caleb (Nov 24, 2012)

Had no problems resetting and my account is 2004.
Stuff like this reminds me to change my password on regular basis... humans are so lazy and this is the best way to prevent being owned. 
Damn Chinese owned my Gmail account that way


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2012)

THX for finding out that there was a hacker and that you force us to change passwords.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

btarunr said:


> We have undertaken a security review, and are mandating a password change for all users.


Why didn't you send an e-mail to all the members?


----------



## jagd (Nov 24, 2012)

No idea but probably same motivation  why anandtech get hacked or other sites ,worst case they planned to use to upload  viruses/trojans to members (happened for some sites with iframe viruses ) since than i use script blocker



KissSh0t said:


> Why would someone want to hack into this website?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 24, 2012)

chaotic_uk said:


> TPU emailed forum users about this ?



no
the issue is back in 2007 i blocked tpu emails afhter geting all those enjoying subscribe emails, i couldt figure out how to make that stop on the forum side so i just blocked tpu


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Why didn't you send an e-mail to all the members?



Forcing a new password is standard industry security practice in such cases. Otherwise, the hacker can run rampant with user's accounts.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

qubit said:


> Forcing a new password is standard industry security practice in such cases. Otherwise, the hacker can run rampant with user's accounts.


You misunderstood my question.
When a forum is hacked like that, it seems for me an elementary thing to prevent all the users by e-mail, because a lot of them are not aware...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> You misunderstood my question.
> When a forum is hacked like that, it seems for me an elementary thing to prevent all the users by e-mail, because a lot of them are not aware...



That's a very good suggestion. Sending emails now. Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> That's a very good suggestion. Sending emails now. Thank you


Before to use a vBulletin automatic process, check that your hoster don't understand it like a spamming tool...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> Before to use a vBulletin automatic process, check that your hoster don't understand it like a spamming tool...



it's our own webserver and our own email server


----------



## speedpc (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys, Have a question I changed my password the day everyone was informed of the situation but now i keep getting emails from admin at *********** telling me to change my password. Is this nothing to worry about since it has already been changed ???? Just curious because this is the 3rd email i got after i had already changed it Thx


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

speedpc said:


> Hey Guys, Have a question I changed my password the day everyone was informed of the situation but now i keep getting emails from admin at *********** telling me to change my password. Is this nothing to worry about since it has already been changed ???? Just curious because this is the 3rd email i got after i had already changed it Thx


Yes, the forum is more secured now than a bank site...


----------



## HTC (Nov 24, 2012)

This happened on the 22nd but i only got the mail today  Completely missed this thread 

This explains why i had trouble logging in these past couple of days.

Will change the pass now.

EDIT

Done


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys, don't forget to thank me for the idea (instead of W1zzard) !


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> You misunderstood my question.
> When a forum is hacked like that, it seems for me an elementary thing to prevent all the users by e-mail, because a lot of them are not aware...



Ok, I see. Good suggestion and I see that W1zz has already taken you up on it.


----------



## tomkaten (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn hacker(s), I had to create a special account for TPU in my password hasher 

Thanks for letting us know so quickly, though.


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 24, 2012)

plywood99 said:


> PW reset, thank you for the heads up on this.
> Now to ask a few questions...
> 
> 1) Wizz, I know what Hashed and Salted means, but maybe you could enlighten us a bit more?
> ...



Looked over my original post and it seems a bit harsh, so my apologies on that.
However I very much would like a reply to those questions.
I don't post much but I'm a long time member who reads this site everyday.


----------



## Spotswood (Nov 24, 2012)

plywood99 said:


> Looked over my original post and it seems a bit harsh, so my apologies on that.
> However I very much would like a reply to those questions.
> I don't post much but I'm a long time member who reads this site everyday.



Not harsh enough, IMHO.  

What steps were taken so this doesn't happen again?


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Nov 24, 2012)

Done! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Solidstate89 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well that certainly explains why I couldn't log in.

Times like these I'm quite happy I use LastPass. Good luck bruteforcing my old password you chucklefuck hackers.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 25, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> no
> the issue is back in 2007 i blocked tpu emails afhter geting all those enjoying subscribe emails, i couldt figure out how to make that stop on the forum side so i just blocked tpu



ok thx  .


i had already reset my password then got the email about this lol


----------



## m1919 (Nov 25, 2012)

Took a long while before the password reset would actually work for me.


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Nov 25, 2012)

*Oh, good.*

The techpowerup email/password handling service is working again.  I've just gotten a bevy of emails from previous attempts over the past two hours to get a new password sent using the same email address.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, that was a bit of messing around. Took a while but I finally got my emails. Didn't think the reset was working so I tried three times. Patience I need, yes. Thank-you w1zzard and gang. It's all sorted now.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Admins I hope the slimy little bastards get butt raped by an heard of bull elephants arrested by navy seals put on a sub taken down to 2500ft and emailed out of the torpedo tubes


----------



## Baum (Nov 25, 2012)

PW changed ^^
I have used the same password far away from this site, and as long as no one knows me in person there is no connection to my other site that means i don't need to change every password right?

anything on my profile is secured with different password + and i don't had the same for the email used here.

just to stay safe


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess there's a side benefit to getting hacked- haven't seen this many members logged onto the site in at least 6 months.

Conspiracy theory would say that W1zz hacked his own site 

or

It's just a case of Weddings and Funerals

Welcome Back to All members (new and old)!!!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Conspiracy theory would say that W1zz hacked his own site



W1zz : Let's tell the users the site was hacked so we get more traffic.
Bta : Okay, I'll get the popcorn.

lol



			
				Baum said:
			
		

> I have used the same password far away from this site, and as long as no one knows me in person there is no connection to my other site that means i don't need to change every password right?



It's up to you, but I would change it just to be sure.


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 25, 2012)

Its the first time something like this happens to me. password changed.
Was TPU hacked before? sheesh


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2012)

Thefumigator said:


> Was TPU hacked before?



nope


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> nope



So, over 8 years online without an incident like this. Good record, I'd say.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 25, 2012)

maybe lets celebrate, its the first ever hack, lets make this a special day for the site and start a friendly hacking competition/event or something every year lol


----------



## Nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know, probally sounds daft saying that, but Scan the retailer here in the UK got hacked in 2007, and never bothered to tell anyone, then they got hacked again about two weeks ago, and never bothered to tell anyone again.

It was only when people received emails with their passwords in the title, they was sussed out, how great is that, when they have our bank details and ordering info, secret question etc lol.

Link >> http://forums.hexus.net/scan-care-h...h-scan-consider-least-changing-passwords.html


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nelly said:


> Scan the retailer here in the UK got hacked in 2007, and never bothered to tell anyone, then they got hacked again about two weeks ago, and never bothered to tell anyone again.


That's a very good advertizing for them.


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 25, 2012)

HiSpeed said:


> That's a very good advertizing for them.



makes me think about the big retailers like amazon and newegg and the like... do they ever get hacked and how often... I mean, look at paypal...


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 25, 2012)

mtosev said:


> forum not up to date and someone found a security hole and hacked the forum?




i would agree in most cases and its a common problem, why TPU didnt patch known exploits to protect its users and its reputation is beyond me.


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 25, 2012)

btw b/c of this security breach i'm VERY surprised TPU didn't recommend users change their passwords to other webiste/services that use the same username/password as it will be a matter of time before the attacker(s) get to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2012)

XeoNoX said:


> i would agree in most cases and its a common problem, why TPU didnt patch known exploits to protect its users and its reputation is beyond me.



The hack did not happen due to a vBulletin security issue. 

Which known exploits are you talking about?


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 25, 2012)

OH i thought it was


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 25, 2012)

XeoNoX said:


> btw b/c of this security breach i'm VERY surprised TPU didn't recommend users change their passwords to other webiste/services that use the same username/password as it will be a matter of time before the attacker(s) get to it.



Afaik they did in the OP , just glad to be back


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 26, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Afaik they did in the OP , just glad to be back



Agreed, and they sent the recommendation to change the password used in other sites in the email as well.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 26, 2012)

What do I do if the password reset feature doesn't work? My email said my password would no longer work, but when I visited the site I was still logged in and I can log out and the save password feature allows me to log back in. I also cannot manually reset my password.


----------



## gaiden.sensei (Nov 26, 2012)

Took a few days to get the server to send me the password reset, didn't send until today. I had to change a lot of my passwords because of mutual accounts... 

I was under the impression that the user database for vBulletin (3.6 and up) was encrypted by default? I remember examining some of my databases and sensitive details couldn't be seen.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 26, 2012)

As a rule I always use different passwords for forums than I do for more protected uses, such as places where I do online purchases and such. Just the same, I'd like to get some help resetting my password here, because I can't seem to get it to work.

The main problem is it's saying I'm entering the wrong current password when trying to reset it, and it won't send me my password or a temporary one.


----------



## gaiden.sensei (Nov 26, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> The main problem is it's saying I'm entering the wrong current password when trying to reset it, and it won't send me my password or a temporary one.


No idea what's wrong with your password, but you can 'reset' it by invoking the forgotten password form.

Make sure your email address is correct or working before attempting the following:
It'll give you a temp password, but you have to wait for the server to email you the generated key.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/login.php?do=lostpw


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 26, 2012)

I had already done that. I finally got the temp password sent though, and all is good now. Thanks.

I gotta say though, it was a bit scary when right after I posted about it in the feedback forum, what appears to be a SPAM bot answered with jibberish.


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow I had a hard time resetting the password. Couldnt get the confirmation email, was going round in circles. Anyway all is sorted now.

 Wizzard, You can disregard the email I sent, its ok now.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

gaiden.sensei said:


> I was under the impression that the user database for vBulletin (3.6 and up) was encrypted by default?



That's correct. However, with distributed passwords cracking, especially on GPUs, there is a real risk that the passwords can be decrypted


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 26, 2012)

At least we know they're encrypted to begin with. Probably more secure than Sony was before their PSN fiasco. LOL


----------



## N9ZN-Extra (Nov 26, 2012)

*This can be stopped when the industry gets serious.*

*When the computer manufactrurers get serious they will adopt a standard for login procedures which cannot be compromised by simply hacking a site and stealing information.*

Some complain it will be to costly to implement such a solution but I suggest the cost will sharply drop when millions of orders are placed for the equipment required to implement a solution.

*The bigger problem for users is how to get those building the computers and those writing the software to REALLY CARE about our security online.* If they don't get away from this grade school approach of identity verification all we as users can expect is more of this in the future.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

N9ZN-Extra said:


> *When the computer manufactrurers get serious they will adopt a standard for login procedures which cannot be compromised by simply hacking a site and stealing information.*
> 
> Some complain it will be to costly to implement such a solution but I suggest the cost will sharply drop when millions of orders are placed for the equipment required to implement a solution.
> 
> *The bigger problem for users is how to get those building the computers and those writing the software to REALLY CARE about our security online.* If they don't get away from this grade school approach of identity verification all we as users can expect is more of this in the future.



there is no 100% secure authentication system and it can never be created. 
maybe the hacker came to my house, held my hamster hostage and forced me to give him the admin password?


----------



## N9ZN-Extra (Nov 26, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> there is no 100% secure authentication system and it can never be created.
> maybe the hacker came to my house, held my hamster hostage and forced me to give him the admin password?



Wizzard I agree there is no 100% foolproof system but there are many much more secure and difficult to break than these obsolete password security methods we just take for granted.

With all of the trouble people around the globe are having with security breaches, some leading to identity theft and other nefarious ends, any simple minded person can recognize the need for the industry to come togather and agree on a simple system which is much more difficult to break than a code word.

If a new system cost us a small (one time) amount to prepare our PC's that would be a reasonable cost, considering we each pay a heafty monthly rate for internet access anyway. The success of such a system would be upon the software houses and PC manufacturers to make it a standard in all new equipment. This also will be the tough part of any plan because most PC makers and software houses don't care diddly about end user security beyond the most simple of implementations.

Edit: As an example, I have not had my E-Bay or PayPal passwords compromised since I began using their electronic key fobs, for that matter my bank has also not been compromised diue to the same security. The problem with key fobs is they are too costly to implement into all online entities requireing secure access. There are other forms of identification which is not as costly and more secure like retna scanners, finger print id's and so on that can be used over a broad range of equipment and still identifies a unique user.


----------



## w3b (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think creating a new password/security system with a central heirarchy is a good idea at all; not only for the weaknesses that are inherited in all centrally focused systems (government/internal abuse, a much more attractive target for hackers that would lead to bigger problems than TPU going down, etc.) but this would also be wide open for abuse under the perpetual 'war on terror' by the US government (and/or those behind the curtain thereof). 

I doubt a TPU account would ever be a matter of national security. 

Fine work to the admin staff catching the problem so quickly, hopefully those responsible are found soon and dealt with severely. :shadedshu


----------



## N9ZN-Extra (Nov 26, 2012)

w3b said:


> I don't think creating a new password/security system with a central heirarchy is a good idea at all
> 
> Fine work to the admin staff catching the problem so quickly, hopefully those responsible are found soon and dealt with severely. :shadedshu



I know there will be many like yourself who for a number of reason would object to any new security ID system. It is to be expected, but do you really believe code words (passowrds) are the best method of security man can acheive to protect them?

As for catching the intruders, Tech Power Up has a small chance of finding who is responsible. My guess is these people may be hackers or they may also be a foreign government, like China, with a reputation for hacking sites. The worrysome thing is in the past few months several tech oriented sites have been compromised making myself ask what purpose might these folks have in mind? I would bet the intent goes far beyond any joy they may feel by having hacked the site.

Edit: Looking at your quote from Benjamin Franklin... I also remember it was Franklin who thought the Turkey should be named as our national bird instead of the eagle. Franklins thoughts have many times been on the fringes of rational thinking. This is not to say what Frankilin said about liberty is wrong, but making something more secure would not cost us any liberty at all. It would cost those who abuse liberty some pain but isn't that the intention with any security be it passwords or something else?


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2012)

N9ZN-Extra said:


> I know there will be many like yourself who for a number of reason would object to any new security ID system. It is to be expected, but do you really believe code words (passowrds) are the best method of security man can acheive to protect them?
> 
> As for catching the intruders, Tech Power Up has a small chance of finding who is responsible. My guess is these people may be hackers or they may also be a foreign government, like China, with a reputation for hacking sites. The worrysome thing is in the past few months several tech oriented sites have been compromised making myself ask what purpose might these folks have in mind? I would bet the intent goes far beyond any joy they may feel by having hacked the site.
> 
> Edit: Looking at your quote from Benjamin Franklin... I also remember it was Franklin who thought the Turkey should be named as our national bird instead of the eagle. Franklins thoughts have many times been on the fringes of rational thinking. This is not to say what Frankilin said about liberty is wrong, but making something more secure would not cost us any liberty at all. It would cost those who abuse liberty some pain but isn't that the intention with any security be it passwords or something else?



1) Passwords may not be the most secure thing in the universe, but if thats what you're after then why are you even on the internet?

2) Lol at china

3) Turkeys are awesome


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Considering that 99.99% of people use "remember me", which means if their PC is hacked their passwords are gone, password security is kinda obsolete already.

Would you want to receive (and pay for) an SMS each time you access TPU? and then you have to enter that code?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> there is no 100% secure authentication system and it can never be created.
> maybe the hacker came to my house, held my hamster hostage and forced me to give him the admin password?




They key thing here is to know that w1zz has a hamster. Bless


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2012)

Hamsters are awesome. It could be a trained hamster that cleans the servers in its spare time


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Considering that 99.99% of people use "remember me", which means if their PC is hacked their passwords are gone, password security is kinda obsolete already.
> 
> Would you want to receive (and pay for) an SMS each time you access TPU? and then you have to enter that code?



I don't even have my own cell phone. 




Just for discussion, I wouldn't mind seeing something like SteamGuard used more often.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> They key thing here is to know that w1zz has a hamster. Bless



i have no hamster or any pets .. other than my moderators


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm hungry and my cedar chips are getting rank.


----------



## N9ZN-Extra (Nov 26, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i have no hamster or any pets .. other than my moderators



LOL, that's not what I read either. 

Just to clear this up on my end, the internet began after PC's were invented in 1981 (I think). That is somewhere between 20 to 30 yerrs we have lived with passwords to protect us and every year they become weaker and weaker as a protection.

My whole point is times have changed and along with that the industry should change how we protect our identity, and access to web sites.


----------



## EarlZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Heres an issue on my end, I've never really used this account ( this only has 2 posts prior to this ) and I though this account was bound to a different email and my active account was on my main email address, I can no longer recall the email address used on my active account here at TPU but I would very much like to keep using that, is there a way this can be resolved?


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

neodark088 said:


> Heres an issue on my end, I've never really used this account ( this only has 2 posts prior to this ) and I though this account was bound to a different email and my active account was on my main email address, I can no longer recall the email address used on my active account here at TPU but I would very much like to keep using that, is there a way this can be resolved?



PM'd.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i have no hamster or any pets .. other than my moderators



same difference.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy crap, I got my account hijacked for a couple days. Glad I had the time frame to reset it though since I gained access just today. Phew!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 27, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> same difference.



If we are his pets, that pretty much makes you users' dog food.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

*Dog chow. I want to be purina


----------



## cyneater (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone else have to create a new user name because they couldn't remember there email address? and the admins didn't think there user name excised?


----------



## qubit (Nov 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If we are his pets, that pretty much makes you users' dog food.



Yes, but what brand, K? A premium one, I hope.


----------



## martthefart1111 (Nov 27, 2012)

hi had to get new nick because email not recognized??????????


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2012)

martthefart1111 said:


> hi had to get new nick because email not recognized??????????



Maybe you typed too many question marks.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 27, 2012)

I had someone from China try to access my Youtube account because they have my password and also today my Origin account was hacked... I think these are the only two other passwords that were the same as TPUs was... sigh.... I hate the internet sometimes.... 


EAs online live chat was quick to fix the problem, Surprisingly.


----------



## N9ZN-Extra (Nov 27, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> I had someone from China try to access my Youtube account because they have my password and also today my Origin account was hacked... I think these are the only two other passwords that were the same as TPUs was... sigh.... I hate the internet sometimes....
> 
> 
> EAs online live chat was quick to fix the problem, Surprisingly.



Once hackers get into these technical forums under our names I fear they will begin to spread various neafrious things via the sites they compromise using our accounts. How will we know if anything we download or any site we visit, recommended by another user, is safe?

The damage that can be done to spread viruses and otherwise illegally capture information is enourmous. In fact it is DANGEROUS!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey, just wondering if anyone could tell me why I'm still not receiving email notifications since this hack? My email and settings are still the same.


----------



## qubit (Nov 27, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Hey, just wondering if anyone could tell me why I'm still not receiving email notifications since this hack? My email and settings are still the same.



It's gotta be cuz of that dodgy ganglamb avatar.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 27, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Hey, just wondering if anyone could tell me why I'm still not receiving email notifications since this hack? My email and settings are still the same.



seems to be working with your gmail address. at least our mail server and google's mail server say so


```
B585F28F810D: to=<....@googlemail.com>, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.133.26]:25, delay=1.5, delays=0.01/0/0.49/0.99, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1354049315 ml2si464302igc.54)
```


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

*To whom it may concern:*

If anyone here uses the same username/ password on any other forums, I would highly recommend changing those passwords as well.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> seems to be working with your gmail address. at least our mail server and google's mail server say so
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I Just got an email "Action Required to Activate Membership" it must of done something right.


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 28, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> there is no 100% secure authentication system and it can never be created.
> maybe the hacker came to my house, held my hamster hostage and forced me to give him the admin password?



LoL...reminded me of the movie CONAIR where the bad guy holds the bunny ransom


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 12, 2012)

Revelation 20:10


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> Revelation 20:10



and then......


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 12, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> and then......



the wheat is separated from the tares ...


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

Im confused.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2012)

Easy fellas...resetting your password isn't for the pearly gate. It's for the awesome gate of TPU, no scripture needed


----------

